# The Division - News, Gerüchte, Diskussionen [Sammelthread]



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

*The Division - News, Gerüchte, Diskussionen [Sammelthread]*

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema The Division. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um The Division. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



News und Infos zum für 2014 angekündigten Online/Ko-op-Shooter-RPG The Division für PC, PS4 und Xbox One von Massive Ubisoft


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

*Hintergrundinformation #1:  Die Agenten von The Division*

Hallo Division Agenten!
​ Vor einigen Wochen  hatten wir endlich die Möglichkeit, der Welt unse Baby vorzustellen und  das war schon ein sehr emotionaler Moment für das Team hier bei Massive.  Ihr habt geliebt was ihr zu sehen bekommen habt und wolltet noch mehr   über unser Spiel erfahren. Euren Hunger nach weiteren Informationen  zum Universum unseres Spiels können wir verstehen auch wenn wir nicht  jetzt noch nicht über alles sprechen können. 
​ Ich habe mich mit  Ryan Barnard, dem Game Director und Martin Hultberg, zuständig für  Forschung und IP-Entwicklung getroffen, um euch noch mehr zu “The  Division” und seinen Agenten verraten zu können. Es wird Zeit euch jetzt  diese Informationen zukommen zu lassen.
​ *Die Saat*

Die “eindeutige und  unmittelbare Gefahr” stellt einen der immer wiederkehrenden   Handlungsfäden dar, die sich durch alle Tom Clancy Romane ziehen, aber  was wäre wenn ein Desaster bereits stattgefunden hätte?  Wie würde wohl  das Leben in diesen ungewissen Stunden ablaufen, in denen wir inmitten  einer Notlage leben müssten? Die Inspiration für das Universum von The  Division entsprang genau diesem Konzept und der damit thematisierten *Zerbrechlichkeit der Gesellschaft.* Es entsprang der Idee „das wir nur 3 Mahlzeiten vom Kollaps entfernt“ sind, erklärt mir Ryan. _“Wir  fanden das es ein sehr spannendes Szenario ist, es aber kaum Spiele gab  die sich mit dieser Inmitten-der-Krise Situation je beschäftigt haben.”

_​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Das Spiel heißt aus  zwei Gründen Tom Clancy’s The Division: The Division bezieht sich auf  die  Geheimorganisation der man als Agent im Spiel angehört; Man kann es  in entweder mit der CIA vergleichen, die oftmals ja auch nur “Die  Firma” genannt wird oder mit dem FBI, das auch einfach nur als “Das  Büro” bekannt ist. Der Name hat aber auch noch eine zweite Bedeutung.  Wenn die Gesellschaft kollabiert, beginnen Menschen um Nahrungsmittel  und Wasser zu kämpfen, wodurch automatisch jeder zu einer potenziellen  Gefahr werden kann. Menschen müssen dann sehr schwierige moralische  Entscheidungen treffen und als ein Agent von The Division wird man genau  mit diesen Situationen konfrontiert werden. Die Gefahr kann von überall  her kommen, sogar von den eigenen Freunden.
​ *Auf wessen Befehl?*

The Division, die Kurzform für Strategic  Homeland Division (SHD), ist eine Antwort auf die Schwächen und  Probleme, die im Verlauf von Tests wie z.B. Operation Dark Winter und  Desaster Szenarien der echten Welt identifiziert wurden.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b8LLVLJd-WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
_“Der  Hauptunterschied zu anderen Nachrichtendiensten, Organisationen oder  Abteilungen besteht darin, dass die Division der allerletzte Ausweg ist.  Als solcher lösen die Mitglieder der Division jeden anderen Agenten  oder Regierungsangestellten im Feldeinsatz ab. Sie gehören zur  ausführenden Gewalt und unterstehen allein dem Präsidenten,”_ stellt Martin fest.

​ Ein weiterer  Hauptunterschied besteht darin, dass es sich bei The Division in  Friedenszeiten um eine verdeckte operiende Organisation handelt, deren  Mitglieder in die Gesellschaft fest eingebettet sind, sich vorbereiten  und auf die Aktivierung warten. The Division wird direkt aus  Regierungskanälen finanziert aber ohne öffentliches Aufsehen. Diese Art  von Aufbau basiert auf dem Konzept der “Stay behind movements” welche während des zweiten Weltkriegs entstanden sind. _“Einfach  ausgedrückt, soll The Division sicherstellen, dass die Regierung in  Katastrophenfällen handlungsfähig bleibt. Damit das sichergestellt ist,  fußt die Division auf 3 Säulen – Analytische, Strategische und Taktische  Operationen,”_ verrät mir Martin. 


· *Im analytischen Zweig* werden Informationen aus diversen gesicherten Standorten in der gesamten Nation verarbeitet und verwaltet.
· *Der Strategische Zweig* ist direkt mit  Regierungsmitgliedern, politischen Führungspersönlichkeiten aus der  gesamten Nation verbunden, um ein zusätzliches Element der Sicherheit zu  haben.
·  *Die taktischen Teams* (also ihr, liebe Spieler ) stehen mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden der Tatsachen und kümmern sich um die Einsätze im Feld.

Zusammen bilden sie das Rückrat, das der  Regierung dabei helfen soll selbst inmitten schlimmster Szenarios intakt  und miteinander verbunden zu bleiben.
​ *In Wartestellung*

Die Division hat die Aufgabe sicherzustellen, dass sowohl Schlüsselinfrastrukturen als auch Überlebende *geschützt* sind. Ihre Aufgabe ist es den Grund für den Notfall zu *untersuchen,*die  Situation zu beobachten und allen einen Überblick darüber zu geben  damit diese entsprechend handeln können. Schlussendlich haben sie aber  auch die Genehmigung, auf alle Situationen und jeden *einzuwirken* der  eine mögliche Gefahr darstellt oder verhindern könnte das Betroffenen  die notwendige Hilfe zukommt. Diese drei Ziele sind die Grundpfeiler von  The Division und werden von allen Agenten erreicht, koste es was es  wolle. Das kann entweder bedeuten, dass sie mit anderen Diensten  zusammenarbeiten müssen, oder dass sie auf sich allein gestellt direkte  Aktionen durchführen. _“Während  die Division nicht von anderen Diensten auf organisatorischem Level  abhängig ist, stammen viele der Mitglieder von The Division aus vielen  unterschiedlichen Diensten und Abteilungen.”

_​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Es gibt keine großartige Organisation ohne  großartige Individuen und genau deswegen sind die Agenten von The  Division nach vielen unterschiedlichen Aspekten aus der Gesellschaft  handverlesen. In der Regel verfügen sie über Hintergrundwissen im  Bereich Militär, Strafverfolgung, Geheimdienst, Noteinsatzkräfte oder  Ingenieurswesen. Sie werden nach ganz bestimmten Kriterien rekrutiert.  Diese Rekrutierungsphase kann sehr lange dauern den man will  sicherstellen, dass man die richtige Person für das richtige  Anforderungsprofil bekommt. Oft werden die Kandidaten aber auch von  bereits bestehenden Mitgliedern empfohlen. Sobald die Division von einem  Kandidaten überzeugt ist, erhalten diese eine Einladung zum Beitritt.  Die Auswahl läuft kontinuierlich und richtet sich immer nach den  Bedürfnissen der Organisation.
​ *Einsatzregeln*

Die meisten Agenten gehören zu einer Gruppe oder  Zelle und diese Zelle wiederrum hat einen entsprechenden Anführer.  Darüber hinaus gibt es aber keine offiziellen Ränge unter den Agenten –  sie sind alle gleich. Wie in jeder Spezialeinheit, läuft vieles über den  Ruf und bestimmt die Beziehung zu anderen Agenten. Dadurch entsteht  eine Hierarchie die auf Respekt aufgrund der vergangenen Taten und  Aktionen basiert,” erklärt mir Martin. Jeder Agent kennt einige andere  Agenten, aber niemand kennt wirklich jeden. Im Falle einer Stadt mit der  Größe von New York würden sich die einzelnen Agenten nicht kennen. “Das  müssen sie auch nicht, denn sie sind ja alle über ein eigens dafür  eingerichtetes, Hochsicherheits-Netzwerk miteinander verbunden. Dieses  Netzwerk erlaubt es ihnen sich gegenseitig zu identifizieren,  Informationen auszutauschen, oder Ratschläge von Experten einzuholen,  mittels denen sie dann ein besseres Gesamtbild erhalten.” Ihre gesamte  Kommunikation geschieht über die Smart Watch und die damit verbundene  Kommunikationseinheit, die jeder Agent mit sich trägt.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Bei meiner abschließenden Frage ob die Division  Agenten nach bestimmten Einsatzregeln vorgehen, antwortet Martin: “Ja.  Ihre Einsatzregeln bestehen darin, dass sie keine haben.”​ 
Das Entwicklerteam


Quelle: Hintergrundinformation #1: Die Agenten von The Division | Die aktuellsten Neuigkeiten über Tom Clancy's The Division und neue Inhalte daraus​


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

*Hintergrundinformationen #2: Die Ausrüstung*

Hallo, Division-Agenten!

 Vor ein paar Wochen haben wir uns mit unserem  ersten Cosplayer unterhalten; ein großartiger Moment für das Team.  Während wir ihm halfen, die richtige Kleidung auszusuchen, haben wir  gemerkt, dass die Community Interesse daran hätte, mehr über die  Ausrüstungen der Agenten zu erfahren. Wir denken, es wird Zeit, für eine  zweite Runde "Hintergrundinformationen". 
​ Wir haben uns mit Axel Rydby, Design Director  und Martin Hultberg, IP Developer, hingesetzt um euch ein bisschen mehr  Informationen über die Ausrüstungen der Agenten zu geben.

 *Die richtigen Werkzeuge für den Job *

 In Tom Clancy's The Divison wirst du mit einer  verheerenden Pandemie konfrontiert, die durch New York City zieht. Eine  nach der anderen versagen elementare Einrichtungen. In nur Tagen ohne  Wasser und Nahrung, kollabiert die Gesellschaft ins Chaos hinein. Du  kannst diese Situation nicht abwehren, aber du musst mit ihr umgehen.  Hier beginnt die Mission Agenten von The Division.
​"Im Kern des Konzepts der Strategic Homeland  Division steht der Umstand, dass die Agenten unabhängig, beweglich und  befähigt sind, ohne die Unterstützung einer große, logistischen Stütze  zu handeln", erinnerte Martin mich. In einer derartigen Situation wird  der Zugang zu Energie und Ressourcen begrenzt und das Equipment muss  sehr spezifisch sein.

 "Der Schlüssel ist natürlich als erstes  Equipment zu erstellen, dass Energie nicht zu schnell verbraucht. Der  zweite Punkte ist, Wege zu finden, um aus der Umgebung Energie zu  beziehen. Es könnte darum gehen, Energie aus dem Versorgungsnetzt  abzusaugen, die Sonne zu nutzen oder irgendwie Bewegungen einzubinden  oder auch einfach die Notwendigkeit einbinden, verschiedene  Energiequellen anzuzapfen, die sich finden lassen. Wenn du dich eine  Weile auf Wander- und Wildniss-Websites herumtreibst, kannst du eine  Menge interessantes Zeug finden, das genau das bewerkstelligt und das du  dir selber kaufen kannst!" fügte Martin hinzu.
​Da The Division ein RPG ist, wollen wir  natürlich, dass die Ausrüstung eine wichtige Rolle für den Spieler hat  um seinen Spielstil genauer definieren zu können. Die Ausrüstung  beeinflusst die Skills und Talente eines Charakters in bedeutendem  Ausmaß und liefert zusätzlichen Schutz und weitere kampforientierte  Vorteile. "Spielern wird es möglich sein, die Optik von  Ausrüstungsteilen anzupassen, man wird aber auch handfeste  Gameplay-Vorteile aus dem Anpassen von Ausrüstung ziehen können, wie  z.B. das Hinzufügen von zusätzlicher Rüstung oder das Erweitern der  Tragekapazitäten" erklärt Axel.

 Ausrüstung ist ein Schlüsselelement von The  Division und das Beschaffen neuer Ausrüstung wird sehr wichtig um in der  Welt zu überleben. Aber was passiert, wenn die Geschäfte geschlossen  haben? Alex führte aus, dass "es dir nicht nur möglich sein wird,  Ausrüstung von gefallenen Gegnern aufzusammeln, du darüber hinaus auch  auf dem Schwarzmarkt im Spiel einkaufen kannst. Als die Gesellschaft  kollabierte, kollabierte die Wirtschaft mit ihr und ihrer statt spross  der Schwarzmarkt aus dem Boden. Genau auf diesem Schwarzmarkt werden die  Spieler ihre Ressourcen gegen Ausrüstung und Waffen tauschen können."

 *Go-Bag*

 Die Division Agenten verlassen sich auf ihre  Findigkeit und wenn ein Agent aktiv wird, ist es der Go-Bag, der ihm  einen Vorsprung in der Welt ermöglicht. "Er ist gefüllt mit Verpflegung  für 72 Stunden, beinhaltet alles von Waffen über Munition bis hin zu  sauberem Wasser und Nahrung" sagt Axel.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 Während die Charaktere im Spiel weder essen noch  trinken müssen um zu überleben, sind Nahrung & Wasser sehr  wertvolle Güter, die auf dem Schwarzmarkt eingetauscht oder als  temporäre Power-Ups genutzt werden können. Der Go-Bag dient auch als das  Inventar des Agenten im Spiel und es wird verschiedene Typen von  Rucksäcken geben, die sich auch upgraden und anpassen lassen um dem  Spielstil des Spielers zu entsprechen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Situationsbedingte Wahrnehmung und Kommunikation*

Die Agenten untersuchen die Wurzeln der Pendemie  in einer lebensfeindlichen Umgebung, in der wirklich jeder eine  Bedrohung sein kann. Um erfolgreich zu sein (und zu überleben), müssen  die Agenten ihre Vorteile aus dieser Umgebung ziehen und sich vorsichtig  bewegen; sie müssen über eine gute situationsbedingte Wahrnehmung  verfügen. Darüber hinaus müssen sie zusammenarbeiten und benötigen daher  solide Kommunikationswerkzeuge.​ 
Dafür trägt der Agent ein Computersystem mit  sich herum, das über verschiedene Komponenten verteilt ist wie seiner  Uhr, einer Hörmuschel, Kontaktlinsen, einer Antenne und so weiter. Das  erlaubt ihm mit dem internen SHD Netzwerk in Verbindung zu bleiben,  genauso wie mit lokalen Quellen wie der Polizei, der Feuerwehr oder  anderen nahen Übertragungen. So wird er nicht nur mit Daten gefüttert,  sondern kann diese auch ans Netzwerk weitergeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 "Eine der ersten Dinge, die in einer Krise  zusammenbrechen, ist häufig die Kommunikation - nicht nur von einem  technischen Standpunkt aus, sondern auch vom Gesichtspunkt des  Informationsflusses her. Einer der Hauptaufgaben der SHD Agenten ist die  Überwachung und Untersuchung der Geschehnisse, während sie stattfinden  und diese an das Netzwerk berichten. Dieses Stück Technologie ist also  essentiell für sie um ihren Job zu machen" erzählt Martin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 Die Smart Watch ist das wichtigste  Equipmentstück des The Division Agenten. "Durch die Uhr erhält der Agent  alle Informationen über die Umgebung und auch durch die Uhr wird die UI  im Spiel projiziert" erklärt Axel. Die Uhr wird, neben anderen Dingen,  durchgängig Informationen sammeln und diese dem Agenten präsentieren,  damit dieser darauf basierend taktische Entscheidungen treffen kann beim  Herangehen an Kampfgeschehen.

 Die Karte, die ihr in der E3 Gameplay Demo  gesehen habt, ist eine visuelle Darstellung eines Systems der  Erweiterten Realität, die eine Karte generiert aus verschiedenen Daten  wie geografischen Informationen, dem internen SHD Netzwerks oder  Radioübertragungen. Das Kommunikationsgerät, das der Agent mit sich  trägt, gleicht diese Daten ab und stellt sie ihm auf einer Karte da,  sichtbar für ihn durch erweiterte Realität. Diese ist möglich durch die  Kontaktlinsen der Agenten: diese fortschrittliche Technik bezieht ihre  Energie aus den Mikrobewegungen sakkadischer Augenbewegungen.

 Vergesst nicht, in gefährlichem Gebiet, ist derjenige mit den meisten  Informationen meistens auch der, der es lebending hinaus schafft.  Zusätzlich zu den Ausrüstungsteilen, die wir gerade erwähnt haben, "gibt  es Skills und Talente, wie den Puls-Skill, den wir auf der E3 gezeigt  haben, die darauf basiert sind, Informationen zu sammeln und zu  analysieren, nur um den Agenten im Gefecht einen Vorteil zu verschaffen"  fügt Axel hinzu. 

*Defensive und Offensive Ausrüstung *

Da von der Krankheit eine stetige Gefahr ausgeht  zusammen mit anderen gefährlichen und giftigen Elementen in der Welt,  sind die The Division Agenten mit einer Atemmaske ausgerüstet, die ihre  eigene Luftzufuhr hat. Wie auch mit anderen Ausrüstungsgegenständen,  können die Spieler auch hier Anpassungen treffen, die mit ihren  Spielstilen übereinstimmen und sie können verbessert werden um mehr und  länger Schutz zu bieten vor sämtlichen Gefahren, denen man im Spiel  begegnet. Zusätzlich "wird es eine Vielzahl von schützender Ausrüstung  geben, angepasst für verschiedene Spielstile, wie Körperpanzer, die die  Durchhaltekraft im Kampf verbessert" erzählte Axel.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 Wenn wir schon über offensive Ausrüstung reden,  fangen wir mit etwas an, das wir zweifelsohne in den nächsten Monaten  näher beleuchten werden: Waffen. Großartige Neuigkeiten, auch die Waffen  können komplett angepasst werden um sich mit dem Spielstil des Spielers  zu vertragen. "Wenn der Spieler z.B. lieber hinterlistig spielt, kann  er Schalldämpfer auf seine Waffen packen und wenn er lieber laut die  Schockmethode wählt, hat er Zugang zu brandstiftender Munition" erklärt  Axel.

 Die meisten Skills im Spiel haben eine physische  Darstellung, die weitestgehend auf der Realität basiert und eine Menge  Inspiration aus dem Clancy Techno-Thriller-Setting bezieht. Die Skills  sind die wichtigsten Werkzeuge der Agenten und geben ihnen taktische  Vorteile im Gefecht. Wie auf der E3 gezeigt, kann der Spieler  Sucherminen- oder Geschütz-Skills auswählen... aber es wird noch  deutlich mehr geben. 

http://static9.cdn.ubi.com/resource/de-DE/game/tomclancy-thedivision/game/2013_Nov7_14_119199.jpg 

 Wir hoffen, ihr hattet Spaß mit diesem Streifzug  durch das Tom Clancy's The Division Universum und ihr könnt definitiv  mit mehr rechnen in den kommenden Monaten. Wir können gar nicht genug  sagen, wie froh wir darüber sind, so eine kreative Community zu haben; Eure Unterstützung ermöglicht es uns, das bestmögliche Spiel zu erschaffen. 

 Cheers, 
Das The Division Entwickler-Team


Quelle: Hintergrundinformationen #2: Die Ausrüstung | Die aktuellsten Neuigkeiten über Tom Clancy's The Division und neue Inhalte daraus​


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Community Q&A: November 2013*


Division agents,

                     We want to have an ongoing and open conversation  with you; that’s why we regularly take the time to answer to your  questions. Here’s a new batch of questions and answers!

*Mehrk: "Will there be classes or is it a freeform design?"*

                     As you play the game, you’ll level up and  acquire points. You can spend those points to spec yourself as you wish:  those choices are totally open, up to each player, and changeable on  the fly. Of course, you’ll be able to spec yourself into a general RPG  role (becoming more a “tank”, a “healer” or a “DPS” kind of character),  but again the choice is yours. This means that communication and  teamwork are important to have the best group possible!

*Cabbagehead13: "Is there any non-lethal weaponry?"*

                     Yes, there will be non-lethal weaponry available  to both enemies and players. Smoke, to block line of sight and create  diversions, is a good example.

*Marcus (Hype Tank!): "It's been said  your goal is to create "the most detailed NYC ever seen" - how are you  working to make this possible?"*

                     Having the most detailed NYC is definitely our  goal. New York City is so diverse and we want people to feel that when  they explore the environment. To create this “true NYC”, we have been  putting a lot of effort into gathering meaningful reference, data and  any information that will help realize our vision. We film, take  pictures, record sound; going so far as to create mathematical models of  resonance data based on real locations. This way, when you’re in our  game, you will really hear and feel what it’s like to actually be there.  Of course, we still have to take into consideration the experience of  our gamers to make it as fun as possible; finding the right balance  between realism and a compelling game experience.

*LordCrash88: "If I want to play solo  will it be very hard to survive or will the enemies (AI controlled) be  weakened to reflect the party size?"*

                     When you play coop, the enemies will be scaled  in different ways to make sure that the challenge level is maintained  (not too easy nor too hard). But there will also be special  activities/encounter types that will be extra challenging for both  groups and solo players (it will be clear to the players that these are  harder).

*Robin: "Will the shooting/combat system  be focused on RPG features like skills, damage, statistics, and critical  hits? Or will it be a more traditional skill-based shooter?"*

                     We are an RPG first and foremost. So the  emphasis for the game is definitely on skill/talent synergies along with  your weapon characteristics. We are a Clancy game, we are also an  open-world game but really we’re an RPG first. Gear will be important,  levels will be important, modifications to weapons will be important…  everything that makes a fantastic RPG will be important to the game.

*Foxtrotoso2: "Is there a linear story progression or are we truly out in the world with freedom of gameplay?"*

                     There’s a general storyline but how you unravel  it is up to you: the content is emergent. When you’re out in the world  there will be stories attached to emergent events, which may lead you in  to the greater story. The player’s choice really is at the heart of the  game!

*Trandalfiz: "Will thirst or hunger come into effect while playing the game?"*

                     It's important for us that it's not a "harsh"  survival game. While finding food and water will be important in the  game you won't starve or die if you don't come across them. You can read  more about this in the latest Intelligence Annex.

                     Note: If you’re an avid forum user, you might have seen some of those answers already. 

                     See you next time for a new Q&A roundup!

                     Cheers, 
The Division Dev Team


Quelle: Community Q&A: November 2013 | Latest news and content about Tom Clancy's The Division game


----------

